# Is this a good deal on a first board? Should I even be deal hunting online?



## c_programmer (12 mo ago)

I rode for the first time yesterday and had a blast. This is definitely something I want to keep doing. I think it would be beneficial to buy now instead of later after I've spent hundreds on rentals, especially if I can find a good deal. I'm 6'4, 250lbs and wear size 14EE-EEE shoes (I rode comfortably in size 15 boots, 14 may have been possible). The guides I looked at suggested 166cm width and ~26.6cm waist width, which is not a common size. I'd buy boots and bindings at a local shop since I have no idea how to set up any of that.

I expect my uses for this board to be established runs in parks. I live in the Midwest so I'd be surprised if I get to advanced stuff outside of resorts in the foreseeable future.

Board in question: Rossignol Circuit Wide Snowboard

It looks like a previous years leftover they are having trouble selling since it's not a popular size, but I might be missing something. Does this look like a good first board option?

I'm also unsure its a good idea for a newbie like myself to buy online. The FAQ is kinda murky but I think Sedition wants us to buy boots first. Maybe I should just pay more for a local shop (there's 2 very highly rated independent shops in town). Strictly speaking I have the money for any beginner rig I want, but realistically in any given year I'm probably going to Wisconsin 3-4 times and Colorado once so I'd like to keep costs low.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Glad you’re already hooked!






The 2022 Rossignol Circuit Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com





Seems like a solid board to progress with. 166W will be good for your weight and foot size.

See if you can find someone to properly fit you for boots because you can usually size down from your normal shoe size.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Everything starts with bare foot size. That in turn gives you your boot size (which is probably 13), which in turn lets you figure out what width board you need. Have a look at the Wiredsport video guides to make sure you're armed with the knowledge of how boots should fit & what size you actually are, then go shopping. Note that if your _snowboard_ foot size is also EEE, you're limited to a few boots - mainly Burton Wide.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

As has been said: good board for you to progress on.

You should indeed take the time to get a proper boot fit to be sure you'll be comfortable and perform well while learning. However, at your size/weight/height, I seriously doubt you'll end-up with such a smaller boot size that a narrower board will be warranted.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

c_programmer said:


> I rode for the first time yesterday and had a blast. This is definitely something I want to keep doing. I think it would be beneficial to buy now instead of later after I've spent hundreds on rentals, especially if I can find a good deal. I'm 6'4, 250lbs and wear size 14EE-EEE shoes (I rode comfortably in size 15 boots, 14 may have been possible). The guides I looked at suggested 166cm width and ~26.6cm waist width, which is not a common size. I'd buy boots and bindings at a local shop since I have no idea how to set up any of that.
> 
> I expect my uses for this board to be established runs in parks. I live in the Midwest so I'd be surprised if I get to advanced stuff outside of resorts in the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


If you are in SE WIsconsin just go to Les Moise and they will take care of you. That's not a bad choice but you are going to be better off just getting everything at once with someone who knows what they are talking about. I have dealt with Les Moise a lot, lots of good people work there.


----------



## c_programmer (12 mo ago)

SEWiShred said:


> If you are in SE WIsconsin just go to Les Moise and they will take care of you. That's not a bad choice but you are going to be better off just getting everything at once with someone who knows what they are talking about. I have dealt with Les Moise a lot, lots of good people work there.


I'm in downtown Chicago so that's a bit far. I'll probably do that though, given the total cost of the equipment saving ~$100 on a clearance board is a marginal benefit.

I've given it a bit more thought and I don't think I'm gonna buy a board this season. The whole rig is just too much money to drop on something I've only done once no matter how much fun I had. This year I'm gonna get a helmet and some functional clothing (ie thermals). At some point I'll get well fitted boots then worry about a board and how I'm going to transport it in my sedan. 

Thanks for the advice all!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

c_programmer said:


> I'm in downtown Chicago so that's a bit far. I'll probably do that though, given the total cost of the equipment saving ~$100 on a clearance board is a marginal benefit.
> 
> I've given it a bit more thought and I don't think I'm gonna buy a board this season. The whole rig is just too much money to drop on something I've only done once no matter how much fun I had. This year I'm gonna get a helmet and some functional clothing (ie thermals). At some point I'll get well fitted boots then worry about a board and how I'm going to transport it in my sedan.
> 
> Thanks for the advice all!


Back seat fold down? Mine never goes up during the winter. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## c_programmer (12 mo ago)

smellysell said:


> Back seat fold down? Mine never goes up during the winter.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I've actually never done it but I'm 99% sure it can. Really its the least of my concerns since other solutions exist too.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

c_programmer said:


> I've actually never done it but I'm 99% sure it can. Really its the least of my concerns since other solutions exist too.


Yeah, not to mention you need a board before you need to worry about it too! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

c_programmer said:


> I'm in downtown Chicago so that's a bit far. I'll probably do that though, given the total cost of the equipment saving ~$100 on a clearance board is a marginal benefit.
> 
> I've given it a bit more thought and I don't think I'm gonna buy a board this season. The whole rig is just too much money to drop on something I've only done once no matter how much fun I had. This year I'm gonna get a helmet and some functional clothing (ie thermals). At some point I'll get well fitted boots then worry about a board and how I'm going to transport it in my sedan.
> 
> Thanks for the advice all!


No problem, if you are heading to Alpine Valley to board, I would personally just make a day trip out of it, go there in the morning, get some new stuff, then hit the AV. The initial buy in to the sport is pretty bad, but once you get the basics, you can slowly upgrade stuff at the end of the season and it's not too bad.


----------

